# Some good news and some not so good news at the pre pregnancy clinic today.



## Smit (Oct 11, 2010)

Where to start, i think i'll start with the good news my HBA1c was 6.4!!!! Last time it was taken i  July it was 7.6 so very pleased with the result.

The hospital have discovered why my cycle lengths are so so long, 45 day cycle, a 51 day cycle and the last one 58 days. I have a high level of thyroid and apparently that makes your periods all crazy and it also make you more sensitive to insulin, which will explain the 8 a day hypos and hypo literally half hour after eating. They have prescribed tablets that i will need to take forever. The doctor says it comes hand in hand with diabetes, not everyone with diabetes will get it but i did. 

I am a little upset, just think oh another thing, but happy to know that this will hopefully sort things out and finally we may fall pregant. 

Hope this makes sense, typing in a panic/rant about the whole thing. I have to go back in four weeks to see if levels have come down. x


----------



## Steff (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi smit nice to hear from you, what a great reduction in your hbA hun well done on that ..
sorry to hear about the thyroid issues hopefully the meds will do the trick x

good luck for in a months time hopefully things will have improved x


----------



## am64 (Oct 11, 2010)

great HbA1c ...another one for the 6.4 crew !!! sorry to hear about the complications tho but maybe now it can be treated your luck will change ...x


----------



## Smit (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys and girls, so happy about HBA1c but that could be to do with the thyroid thing. But started the tablets and fingers crossed in 4 weeks there will be an improvement.


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 11, 2010)

Your HB1ac is great, you have done really well.

Try not to beat yourself up about the throid thing, least its being treated now.
Will the tablets make them more often?

xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 11, 2010)

You must be happy with that HbA1c, you must be doing something right......well done........

Hope the new pills can get you the results.........


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations on the A1c! *Is jealous*

Hope the thyroid meds do the trick so you can start trying soon. Got my figners crossed for you!


----------



## Smit (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone,
feeling a bit better about thr thyroid thing now. I suppose its just one of these things, and glad it was spotted today. Phoebe, yes they should hopefully start to come more regular apparently the thyroid mucks them up and disrupt my cycle, doc says might take a few months to sort out but we can still continue to try after a couple of weeks been on the tablets.


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well done on the hba1c reduction. I hope that the tablets help with your cycles. Good luck I hope to hear good news soon x


----------

